# Stage 17 *Floyd* - he bends but he doesn't break!



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

amazing stuff from floyd today. total class. what character. the dutch and belgian commentators are a little confused, but also have total respect.

will it be a rassmusen or a levi move? 

hmmmmmm...

whatever - FULL RESPECT!


----------



## MLE (Jul 11, 2006)

He is reaching down and grabbing his sack for sure. Good to see.


----------



## bsdc (Feb 15, 2002)

I was never a big Landis fan, but I am now.


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

he just caught and passed the break, gave them a flick of the head and said 'come on'. :thumbsup:


----------



## carlos (May 26, 2004)

its incredible what a massage, a night well sleep and some good "food" can do for those guys... :ihih:


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Ok I just woke up about 15 minutes ago and.... WHAT THE KCUF IS GOING ON??!!


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

rocco said:


> Ok I just woke up about 15 minutes ago and.... WHAT THE KCUF IS GOING ON??!!


Floyd is laying down a case of STFU to the naysayers  whether it works or not is irrelevant.


----------



## Mocat4 (Jul 7, 2006)

4:00 minutes down - 4 to go!! Even if he doesn't peg it all back today he can get at least 2 minutes back in the TT - C'mon Floyd - Ride like somebody stole your bike!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Venga! Venga! Venga!!!


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Jun 29, 2005)

Incredible. I thought he would try this, but wasnot sure if they would let him go. Lets hope he has something left for the last climb.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Mocat4 said:


> 4:00 minutes down - 4 to go!! Even if he doesn't peg it all back today he can get at least 2 minutes back in the TT - C'mon Floyd - Ride like somebody stole your bike!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Venga! Venga! Venga!!!



5'21 now...


----------



## elijahm (Jul 17, 2005)

whether he gets it or not... this is great. i was happy on tuesday, sad on wednesday, & now i'm happy again..... this tdf is making me bi-polar!!!!!


----------



## 633 (Feb 10, 2004)

botto said:


> amazing stuff from floyd today. total class. what character. the dutch and belgian commentators are a little confused, but also have total respect.
> 
> will it be a rassmusen or a levi move?
> 
> ...


Augh! Stuck in a hotel with no OLN!


----------



## zero85ZEN (Oct 11, 2002)

*The man has...*

...to use Paul's metaphore, a large and well loaded suitcase of courage that he is unpacking today! 

This has been a GREAT Tour to watch. 

I can't possibly see this move working out, certainly the riders high up in the GC will put the hammer down and reel him in.... But on this Tour it looks like ANYTHING is possible. My mind tells me it ain't gonna happen, but my heart would love to see him pull it off.


----------



## tom_o (May 6, 2004)

After yesterday I thought he really only had two choices. 

1) Ride conservatively and maybe get a top 10.
2) Ride balls to the wall.

I think it's pretty obvious which one he chose.  

And I'm in awe.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

5:40... wow


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

zero85ZEN said:


> ...to use Paul's metaphore, a large and well loaded suitcase of courage that he is unpacking today!
> 
> This has been a GREAT Tour to watch.
> 
> I can't possibly see this move working out, certainly the riders high up in the GC will put the hammer down and reel him in.... But on this Tour it looks like ANYTHING is possible. My mind tells me it ain't gonna happen, but my heart would love to see him pull it off.



The leaders haven't looked like they have that hammer yet today. We'll see... it's going to be interesting. We'll know for sure that whoever wins truely earned it.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

633 said:


> Augh! Stuck in a hotel with no OLN!



I feel for you... this isn't one to be missed. This is historic.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

5:45 ...

cn has him at 6:00 but I'm sure it's 5:45.


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*Wtf Floyd!!!!!!!*

Where is the wheel barrow for this mans testicles. OMFG what a display of sheer will.

GO MAN GO!!!


----------



## Miggido (Sep 17, 2002)

*Goooooo Floyd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Absolutley HEROIC. Regardless of the outcome. Go Baby!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

rocco said:


> 5:45 ...
> 
> cn has him at 6:00 but I'm sure it's 5:45.


belgian TV has it at 6:34 with Merckx on the phone, who's skeptical that Floyd can make it over the Joux Plan w/o being caught


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

What is the yellow jersey and his guys talking about? ...They and the peloton are looking ragged.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

if this does succeed, he did the right thing attacking early on. doing so before the feed zone helps as the group gets clogged. no real flats after the first climb, and its easier/faster to decend in a small group.

*all* he needs to do is get some minutes back today, have a good ride tomorrow, and NO MECHANICALS during the TT and he could be in teh top 5.

even if he doesnt do it, he seems to be giving it his best effort. maybe the french will now think he has panache...


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

botto said:


> belgian TV has it at 6:34 with Merckx on the phone, who's skeptical that Floyd can make it over the Joux Plan w/o being caught



I hope so... They showed the chalkboard with 5:45 on it.


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*7 minutes up???????*

The man has 7+ on the peleton, is this a record if he gets the yellow?

TDF trivia anyone??


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

This is the best tour stage so far, and perhaps will be the most historic ever. Landis, even if he gets caught, has proven his superiority.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

7:26...


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*whoah*

Man, this could be rather incredible.


----------



## zero85ZEN (Oct 11, 2002)

*WHATEVER happens*



ttug said:


> Man, this could be rather incredible.


This IS incredible!


----------



## cyclodawg (Jul 1, 2003)

7 1/2 minutes!

If he finishes within two minutes of Pereiro or one minute of Evans, Sastre and Kloden, he'd actually be the favorite to win the whole thing on Saturday.

Some funky things have happened on Joux Plan in the past...


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

7:40.... ooooh boy


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2006)

rocco said:


> What is the yellow jersey and his guys talking about? ...They and the peloton are looking ragged.



The were probably beggin for help and came up with zip...so "hey guys wtf do we do?". TMob and CSC will wait till the last climb to fully commit, IMHO.

Holy smokes, Landis has over 7 minutes on the yellow jersey!!!


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

rocco said:


> I hope so... They showed the chalkboard with 5:45 on it.


probably the broadcast delay. 7:46 mins now. almost virtual yellow, fwiw


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

*one word for it:*



zero85ZEN said:


> This IS incredible!



historic


----------



## cyclodawg (Jul 1, 2003)

ttug said:


> The man has 7+ on the peleton, is this a record if he gets the yellow?
> 
> TDF trivia anyone??


Uh, didn't Pereiro "make up" 28 minutes a few days ago?


----------



## tom_o (May 6, 2004)

Win or not, crack or not - we're watching something special today.


----------



## TrailMix (Nov 16, 2005)

*Fuel up, Floyd!*

Go, Floyd, go! and remeber to fuel up before the Joux-Plane.

Wow! What a race!


----------



## Stinky Hippie (Jul 19, 2002)

*listening to it live on eurosport.com. Great commentary, too...*

check it out!




633 said:


> Augh! Stuck in a hotel with no OLN!


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

When Hinault is giving props you know it's special.


----------



## mmoose (Apr 2, 2004)

*wtf*

indeed! spectacular! 

Boys in the peloton can't do the water dousing that FL is doing, they could not get enough bottles. Remember the RAAM rider who had his support car hooked up with a sprayer to keep him cool? 

Big question yet to be answered, what happens when Arroyo pops? Will Kloden order Tmod to ride or force the mj to drive himself (and drain further)

The bite back on the Joux Plane will be big...


----------



## HokieRider (Oct 6, 2005)

Amazing performance. Love his water bottle consumption


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

8:35... oooooo baby


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*yellow again*

Freakish. Omfg.


----------



## zero85ZEN (Oct 11, 2002)

*He'e the virtual Maillot Jaun on the road!*

WOW!!!!! What is going on? What's the temperature in HeII right now?


----------



## JohnHemlock (Jul 15, 2006)

I like Floyd and am cheering for him but why are Liggett and Sherwen talking about his "virtual Yellow jersey" halfway through the stage? That is like giving props to someone for being the fastest to swim to the middle of the ocean.


----------



## tom_o (May 6, 2004)

Just another way for them to put in perspective just how much time he's pulled back.

On the road.

So far.

So yup. Just like being the first to swim to the middle of the ocean.


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*smoothie*



zero85ZEN said:


> WOW!!!!! What is going on? What's the temperature in HeII right now?


I have word that ice water is now being served in he11


----------



## Lumbergh (Aug 19, 2005)

Floyd is now MJ Virtual!!! GO FLOYD!


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

What's going on with the main field? They seem to be having a Sunday ride conversation at the front. Are they oblivious to where Landis is now?


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

mmoose said:


> indeed! spectacular!
> 
> Boys in the peloton can't do the water dousing that FL is doing, they could not get enough bottles. Remember the RAAM rider who had his support car hooked up with a sprayer to keep him cool?
> 
> ...



I think T-Mob is cooked.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2006)

zero85ZEN said:


> WOW!!!!! What is going on? What's the temperature in HeII right now?


**FROSTY** baby, FROSTY!!


----------



## gambo2166 (Oct 20, 2004)

Hes got 10min.!!!!!! OMG!!!!


----------



## Lumbergh (Aug 19, 2005)

JohnHemlock said:


> I like Floyd and am cheering for him but why are Liggett and Sherwen talking about his "virtual Yellow jersey" halfway through the stage? That is like giving props to someone for being the fastest to swim to the middle of the ocean.


Not bad for a guy everyone on the planet apparently ruled out only about 18 hours ago, huh?


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

8:50....


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

simply class. who is the fellow behind him?


----------



## James OCLV (Jun 4, 2002)

bsdc said:


> I was never a big Landis fan, but I am now.


Me too.... Floyd is my new hero! Simply awesome!


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*nope*



cyclodawg said:


> Uh, didn't Pereiro "make up" 28 minutes a few days ago?


No, the question is, you had the yellow, lost it by several minutes and reclaimed it. UHHHH Pereiro, did get 28, but he didnt have the yellow before that did he?


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

9:02.... now


----------



## Mocat4 (Jul 7, 2006)

At this rate Floyd may finish with 3 or 4 minutes in the bank (or more?!) There's still a lot of climbing to go and those guys in the yellow jersey group don't look like they're going to do much to peg Floyd back.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Will he, can he get out to 12:00?


----------



## tourdreamer (Sep 7, 2004)

Go Floyd GO!!


----------



## James OCLV (Jun 4, 2002)

Lumbergh said:


> Not bad for a guy everyone on the planet apparently ruled out only about 18 hours ago, huh?


Honestly, who could have predicted that ANY GC threat, after losing 8 minutes, could make back this amount of time by attacking the field? It wasn't unreasonable to assume that Floyd's chances of winning were gone. 

What he's doing today is simply amazing... Floyd could lose this Tour outright, and in my opinion would still be the star of the race after today.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2006)

OneGear said:


> simply class. who is the fellow behind him?


27 Patrik Sinkewitz (Ger)


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*well, did he deserve it?*



rocco said:


> Will he, can he get out to 12:00?


So, where are all the folks who now have to say, who deserves the Jersey now. Hey they let him get 10+ minutes, so........


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2006)

ttug said:


> So, where are all the folks who now have to say, who deserves the Jersey now. Hey they let him get 10+ minutes, so........


Please don't bait the trolls! It's nice having a thread about the race


----------



## HokieRider (Oct 6, 2005)

I'm so jealous of you guys who get to watch this....I'm sitting here refreshing the cyclingnews page in hopes of getting an update!


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

I am just stunned. This is a heck of an effort and I am with so many here. All respect. 

9 minutes now. NO ONE would have thought this. 

GO FLOYD!


----------



## JohnHemlock (Jul 15, 2006)

I never ruled Floyd out - if he can give up serious time in a mountain stage, so can Oscar and everyone else. I guess this tour has proven that anyone is capable of anything so I'm not exactly shocked. They keep shovelling dirt on people who aren't dead yet!


----------



## James OCLV (Jun 4, 2002)

ttug said:


> So, where are all the folks who now have to say, who deserves the Jersey now. Hey they let him get 10+ minutes, so........


I suppose you predicted this move by Floyd today?


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

AJL said:


> Please don't bait the trolls! It's nice having a thread about the race



What are you saying? I'm a troll? I'm simply wondering out loud if Landis can stretch it out to 12:00 minutes... How is that trolling?


----------



## Stinky Hippie (Jul 19, 2002)

*eurosport.com, baby!!!!*

load her up!




HokieRider said:


> I'm so jealous of you guys who get to watch this....I'm sitting here refreshing the cyclingnews page in hopes of getting an update!


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*no genius*



James OCLV said:


> I suppose you predicted this move by Floyd today?


No, I did not. Its an incredible display and for what I see, one of best in quite a while.

Great racing and even greater courage.


----------



## James OCLV (Jun 4, 2002)

JohnHemlock said:


> I never ruled Floyd out - if he can give up serious time in a mountain stage, so can Oscar and everyone else. I guess this tour has proven that anyone is capable of anything so I'm not exactly shocked. They keep shovelling dirt on people who aren't dead yet!


After yesterday, I ruled him out... what he's doing now (or rather, what the GC is letting him do) is unheard of. This is simply epic!


----------



## mmoose (Apr 2, 2004)

*to the foot of the JouxPlane*

FL is gonna wish he had some help. CSC is driving the peloton now...so time should have peaked around 9'06ish.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

ttug said:


> So, where are all the folks who now have to say, who deserves the Jersey now. Hey they let him get 10+ minutes, so........



I'm not understanding your point... I'm wondering if Landis can stretch his lead to 12:00 minutes. What's the issue?


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*huh*



rocco said:


> What are you saying? I'm a troll? I'm simply wondering out loud if Landis can stretch it out to 12:00 minutes... How is that trolling?


I dont see any trolling, I see everyone being stunned by this performance. Its great and lets face it, surprising.


----------



## Mocat4 (Jul 7, 2006)

CSC has Jens on the front now, he may be able to hold Floyd for awhile but I don't see them coming back.


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*yup*



Mocat4 said:


> CSC has Jens on the front now, he may be able to hold Floyd for awhile but I don't see them coming back.


This is a true balls to the wall dont care what you got retort on Landis' part. WOW.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

James OCLV said:


> I suppose you predicted this move by Floyd today?



No one did. Some said no way and some of us just kept out silence and hoped for the best.


----------



## JohnnyCat (Jan 22, 2004)

Landis has won me over. He's riding like he has nothing to lose and only 1st place will satisfy him. The gc contenders need to take some notes from the sprint teams on how to control breakaways. Moral of this year's tour: peloton is undisciplined when left to the gc teams.

The way to win this year's tour is to have a huge time deficit and then get in a breakaway; no team is willing to do any work.

I'm still for Kloden or Sastre/Evans/Menchov because if either Landis or Periero podium it will be an embarrassment. You can't take anything away from thier heroic efforts but in next year's tour csc, mobile, lotto, and rabbobank should wear mandatory dunce caps.

Man is this tour great. Traditional tactics and rules are being blown to heck. This tour is like a car crash: horrific but I can't stop watching.


----------



## zero85ZEN (Oct 11, 2002)

*As the K's roll by...*

...this gets more and more *real* if you know what I mean! 

At some point, baring a complete collapse by Floyd, they WILL NOT be able to reel in most of the time gains he's made. I've never seen anything like this happening in front of me on Live TV!

This is harkening back to '89 and LeMond.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2006)

rocco said:


> What are you saying? I'm a troll? I'm simply wondering out loud if Landis can stretch it out to 12:00 minutes... How is that trolling?


Uh, did I quote you? No, chill bro!


----------



## HokieRider (Oct 6, 2005)

I'd love to rock the eurosport, but my dial up connection wouldn't :-(


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*better*



zero85ZEN said:


> ...this gets more and more *real* if you know what I mean!
> 
> At some point, baring a complete collapse by Floyd, they WILL NOT be able to reel in most of the time gains he's made. I've never seen anything like this happening in front of me on Live TV!
> 
> This is harkening back to '89 and LeMond.


This is better.


----------



## cyclodawg (Jul 1, 2003)

Mocat4 said:


> CSC has Jens on the front now, he may be able to hold Floyd for awhile but I don't see them coming back.


Floyd will lose at least 4-5 minutes by the time he summits Joux-Plane, BUT keep in mind that he has the descending skills of a MTBer and can make back up a minute or two on that crazy descent.


----------



## mmoose (Apr 2, 2004)

*those with TV coverage*

can you throw us a peloton update? 

CSC how many riders there? who? Voigt can do the work of three men, but if the rest fail..

Kloden got workers with him still? Gonchar?

And what's with the nose bleeds? Are Floyd's BIG BRASS ONES literally tearing up the peloton?


----------



## 2Fast2Furryious (Jun 11, 2004)

*Ok. Let's sort this out.*

I. The MJ (Oscar P.) has 1 teammate left; Oscar is basically isolated and has no team to send chasing.

II. T-Mobile has a rider in the break - Sinkowitz is up with Landis right now. If it were any other team they would not chase, but who the hell knows what the Magenta Monster is (not) thinking.

III. Rabobank has Menchov, Rasmussen and Boogie, which makes them the team with the best group of climbers in the peloton right now. But will they gamble a Polka-Dot jersey for a podium spot? One is almost assured, the other..well, like I said, it's a gamble.

IV. CSC has the #2 man on GC with Sastre; they seem like the team to chase.

V. Every other contender has no real team.

Will this mean CSC & T-Mobile will cancel each other out with attacks? If this gums things up enough, I can see Floyd taking this back. 

If (knock on wood) he ends up winning the MJ, this kicks the ass of any of Lance's Tours.


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*update*



mmoose said:


> can you throw us a peloton update?
> 
> CSC how many riders there? who? Voigt can do the work of three men, but if the rest fail..
> 
> ...


Voigt and Vandevelde are leading the chase, with Arroyo in third wheel. They catch Righi and Padrnos. And probably O'Grady soon. He might be able to help them chase too.

15:56 CEST 160km/40.5km to go
Landis' jersey is transparent with sweat and water as he powers up this short climb. How far can Sinkewitz get? Now more riders are riding in the peloton, with two T-Mobiles up there with CSC. 8'47 is the gap.

15:57 CEST 160.5km/40km to go
Gonchar and Kessler are working with Vandevelde and Voigt, and a couple of AG2R Riders are also there. Hincapie is in eighth wheel, maybe going to work, but that would be strange if he did.

Halgand is at 3'30.

Current race situation

Floyd Landis (Phonak - 11th on GC at 8'08), Patrik Sinkewitz (T-Mobile) 
Patrice Halgand (CA) at 3'30 
Stuart O'Grady (Team CSC) 
Group maillot jaune (40 riders) at 8'46 

from cyclingnews.com

AND YES, those brass ones are clanking today


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2006)

Jens is(was) on the front for CSC and is burying himself!


----------



## Mocat4 (Jul 7, 2006)

Right now CSC stands for *C*rap we *S*hould've *C*hased earlier!


----------



## tom_o (May 6, 2004)

15:57 CEST 160.5km/40km to go
Gonchar and Kessler are working with Vandevelde and Voigt, and a couple of AG2R Riders are also there. Hincapie is in eighth wheel, maybe going to work, but that would be strange if he did.

15:59 CEST 161km/39.5km to go
Landis opts for a lower gear as he pedals towards the summit of the Châtillon-sur-Cluses, bidon in hand, keeping his cool. Sinkewitz hasn't been drinking as uch as Landis.

Vandevelde leads the bunch to the foot of the climb, 4 km behind Landis.


----------



## mmoose (Apr 2, 2004)

cyclodawg said:


> descending skills of a MTBer and can make back up a minute or two on that crazy descent.


oh yea....every little detail is perfect for him today. TWO minutes from the summit to the line is VERY possible. no crash, knock on wood.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

dr hoo said:


> I am just stunned. This is a heck of an effort and I am with so many here. All respect.
> 
> 9 minutes now. NO ONE would have thought this.
> 
> GO FLOYD!



We'll never forget this day.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Bugger!! I should have woken up earlier. This is finer than Rocky!!

francois


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

ttug said:


> This is better.



I think I agree... This is up the with Lemond in 89 and when Merckx went on that monster attack in the mountains way back when.


----------



## mmoose (Apr 2, 2004)

2Fast2Furryious said:


> If (knock on wood) he ends up winning the MJ, this kicks the ass of any of Lance's Tours.


Dude, don't compare, just ENJOY! *Spectacular.*


----------



## 2Fast2Furryious (Jun 11, 2004)

Aw, man - Mick Rogers has a mullet. That's disappointing.

EDIT: Just to add something informative, here's a gif od the stage profile (thanks Cyclingnews.com!)


----------



## Stud Muzzin (Mar 5, 2006)

2Fast2Furryious said:


> *Ok. Let's sort this out.*
> 
> II. T-Mobile has a rider in the break - Sinkowitz is up with Landis right now. If it were any other team they would not chase, but who the hell knows what the Magenta Monster is (not) thinking.


Good call...

*4:05 PM T-Mobile*
is moving up to help with the chase.


----------



## imjps (Feb 15, 2005)

Remember the Col de Joux-Plane is where Armstrong bonked in 2000.

This is an amazing historic ride.

Go Floyd!!!!!


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

Holy Crap....

I should have woke up earlier. How the hell did the leaders let Floyd get that big of a lead on a break away? He is at a little over 8 minutes now heading for the last climb.

Yesterday I didn't see much in Floyd as far as the "Killer Instinct" but I'm seeing it today. He is scratching and clawing his was back into this tour, whether out of fight or despiration I'm impressed today.

Go Floyd


----------



## HokieRider (Oct 6, 2005)

just one more mtn Floyd!


----------



## imjps (Feb 15, 2005)

The live feed at eurosport.com is going wild over Floyd.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

If Floyd makes it, I'll take the day off and watch evry minute of the replays.

Like most of you, I woke up and thought I was dreaming. Is this a fantasy race?

francois


----------



## HokieRider (Oct 6, 2005)

gap is down to 7'23 according to cyclingnews


----------



## mmoose (Apr 2, 2004)

*peloton breaking apart*

on the flats...it's going to be every man for himself on the Joux Plane...on more thing working in favor....


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

HOLY ****, I can't ****ING believe this. 

I've got goosebumps all over me, and I'm just reading the updates from OLN. This is ****ING unbelieveable.

Isn't he also getting time bonuses at the Sprints?

Excuse my french.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

HokieRider said:


> gap is down to 7'23 according to cyclingnews



Hopefully he'll pull away again on the Col de Joux-Plane


----------



## 2Fast2Furryious (Jun 11, 2004)

BYE BYE SINKEWITZ!!!

Landis is a beast. 22.0 K to go.


----------



## zero85ZEN (Oct 11, 2002)

*Floyd is alone at the front!*

Patrik Sinkewitz cracks!

Am I dreaming?

Is this really happening?






brianmcg said:


> HOLY ****, I can't ****ING believe this.
> 
> I've got goosebumps all over me, and I'm just reading the updates from OLN. This is ****ING unbelieveable.
> 
> ...


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Sinkewitz has CRACKED! 

Floyd has the stage!

Whatever happens, there is glory to be had now.

francois


----------



## cyclodawg (Jul 1, 2003)

The Joux-Plane wouldn't favor Landis normally. Too steep and inconsistent gradient, and Landis is a tempo climber. But today, he's going to climb this mountain like it's the last one he'll ever climb. 

...and it could be...


----------



## Mocat4 (Jul 7, 2006)

*16:14 CEST 172.5km/28km to go
*Even Pereiro is suffering to hold onto the pace of the chasers ahead of him

Pereiro may not hang onto to Kloden and Sastre - Floyd only needs 6 minutes to pass them.


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

zero85ZEN said:


> Patrik Sinkewitz cracks!
> 
> Am I dreaming?
> 
> Is this really happening?


He didn't crack -- Eurosport has him being ordered to let up and wait for Kloden to pace him (Kloden) up - S.O.P. when the tour is on the line and you have a domestique up front and a leader chasing from the back.


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

6:15 as the peleton hit the bottom of Joux-Plane


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Oscar P is cracking!!!


----------



## Icefrk13 (Jul 2, 2004)

This is just painfull watching the little red line climb up the last hill on eurosports website. What i would give to be home in front of the tv. ... Go FL


----------



## Spunout (Aug 12, 2002)

zero85ZEN said:


> This is harkening back to '89 and LeMond.


Go back further to Hinault or Merckx, attacking the group on the first climb. The contenders at that time thought it was a crazy move too.


----------



## 2Fast2Furryious (Jun 11, 2004)

Leipheimer & Hincapie get sharted out the back...CSC at the front. Menchov is dead in the water too.

Sastre & Schleck have about 20m on the "group." 20.5K to go.


----------



## redwylie (Apr 17, 2006)

I hate you guys, I was just going to watch the stage later on my Tivo, but nooo, I had to read this thread then get sucked in, now I am streaming the eurosport feed.


----------



## HokieRider (Oct 6, 2005)

hey red, want to make a copy of that tivo recording and send it to me?


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*possible*

HE CAN descend like a freak. He could do it OR get a gap he could make up in the TT, its possible, I would have never said probable until today.


----------



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

Go Floyd!! Climb, Climb, Climb!


----------



## HokieRider (Oct 6, 2005)

any guesses for max speed on the descent? are there many sharp curves?


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

*Landis O.U.C.H!!*

Looks like the kms are finally making themselves felt -- Landis is crawling and his advance is melting like ice in the sun!!


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

*Sinkewitz...*

at a near standstill looking down the hairpin turns to see where his leader is -- Klodie... where are you? Looks like Kloden is drifting to the back of the YJ group


----------



## TrailMix (Nov 16, 2005)

*Sastre smells blood*

Floyd's grunting it out now. Sastre coming on.


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

Floyd back on his gear! Pushing hard and it looks like he will have only lost a half minute on the time cushion he had on Sastre at the base of the climb! Bravo!


----------



## HokieRider (Oct 6, 2005)

no way sastre will make up 5'47 in the descent vs. Floyd


----------



## TrailMix (Nov 16, 2005)

*Floyd needs more*

Floyd needs to take more time out of Sastre on the descent. Sastre has something like 8:20 on Floyd in GC. I'd like to see Floyd come out with 7:00 today and TT the rest on Sat.


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*wow*

Un Freaking Real


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

i think i'm going to cry. this has been gawddamned amazin'!!!


----------



## tom_o (May 6, 2004)

16:57 CEST 188.5km/12km to go
Time bonus for the win: 20, 12, 8 seconds. If Landis beats Sastre by 6'00, and Pereiro by 7'38, he'll take yellow.

Landis is at the summit of the Joux Plane with over five minutes on Sastre.


----------



## BikeProf (May 9, 2006)

Sastre had 6'18" on Floyd in gc, unless I did the math wrong.


----------



## JohnHemlock (Jul 15, 2006)

I had to go to my g.d. job! Thank Lance for live web audio at eurosport.com!


----------



## elijahm (Jul 17, 2005)

*what a great day*

... already becoming a ledgendary day... a non-biking friend of mine just came over to my desk & asked me who the hell Floyd Landis is... awesome.


----------



## tom_o (May 6, 2004)

16:59 CEST 
Sastre is now 1km from the top of the mighty Joux-Plane, 5'12 behind flyin' Floyd. Moreau is at 5'58, ahead of Cunego now, and the yellow jersey is at 7'21.

Floyd is starting the descent.


Gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

TrailMix said:


> Floyd needs to take more time out of Sastre on the descent. Sastre has something like 8:20 on Floyd in GC. I'd like to see Floyd come out with 7:00 today and TT the rest on Sat.


Sastre had a 6:18 lead on Landis at the start of the day


----------



## zero85ZEN (Oct 11, 2002)

*Props as well to...*



botto said:


> i think i'm going to cry. this has been gawddamned amazin'!!!


Oscar Pereiro! He is fighting one heII of a fight today as well!


----------



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

Believe

it is possible


----------



## elijahm (Jul 17, 2005)

*flying....*

floyd is overtaking the TV motorbikes...

get out of his way!


----------



## 633 (Feb 10, 2004)

For anyone wondering, Floyd finished 1'10" ahead of Sastre in the first ITT. Of course, Floyd had some problems that day, too.


----------



## fracisco (Apr 25, 2002)

This descent is f'ing gnarly. Crack patches. Decreasing radius off camber turns. Holy smokes.


----------



## elijahm (Jul 17, 2005)

*points*

how does the 40pts help landis?


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2006)

*Awesome!!! Way To Go Floyd!!!*


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

OMG! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2006)

30 seconds bonus, IIRC.


----------



## tom_o (May 6, 2004)

The clock starts now!

F'in BRILLIANT!!!


----------



## redwylie (Apr 17, 2006)

oh man, speechless


----------



## TrailMix (Nov 16, 2005)

*How are you guys getting 6:18?*

I see Floyd started today at 10:04 and Sastre at 1:41. How does 6:18 come out of that?

In any case, Go Floyd!


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

AJL said:


> 30 seconds bonus, IIRC.


20 for the stage plus 10 he got on the road with the pmu sprints


----------



## fracisco (Apr 25, 2002)

12 seconds for 2nd.


----------



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

Wow!!


----------



## Icefrk13 (Jul 2, 2004)

Great Effort. Now just rip'em a new on in the ITT.


----------



## Greggb (Apr 15, 2002)

*Floyd Is The Man*

Floyd displayed true panache today. Win or loose the tour, Floyd made a display that will go down in Tour history. Unbelievalbe!


----------



## BikeProf (May 9, 2006)

TrailMix said:


> I see Floyd started today at 10:04 and Sastre at 1:41. How does 6:18 come out of that?
> 
> In any case, Go Floyd!


10:04 was his time gap on the stage--he was 8:08 back on gc, and Sastre was 1:50 back on gc.


----------



## TrailMix (Nov 16, 2005)

*The one-legged man kicks *ss*

Awesome. Do it again, Floyd.


----------



## fracisco (Apr 25, 2002)

Sastre has maybe 20 seconds overall on Floyd? Damn.

And Cunego in White (sidebar).


----------



## TrailMix (Nov 16, 2005)

You're right. I grabbed the wrong numbers off the VeloNews site.


----------



## 633 (Feb 10, 2004)

TrailMix said:


> I see Floyd started today at 10:04 and Sastre at 1:41. How does 6:18 come out of that?
> 
> In any case, Go Floyd!


You're looking at yesterday's stage results, not the overall.


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

Pereiro keeps the YJ for 10 seconds on Sastre and Landis third on the GC at 30 seconds!


----------



## tom_o (May 6, 2004)

17:15 CEST 
Sastre is home now, after descending well and keeping it upright. The CSC sprints full out. The gap at the finish is 5'40. That puts him 20 seconds ahead of Floyd on GC. Moreau is third at 5'57.


----------



## MellowDramatic (Jun 8, 2006)

Dear lord.

Floyd has just made this tour something people will be talking about for a loooong time.


----------



## 86Sierra (Nov 17, 2005)

Amazing! Now I need to find a way to watch the replays on OLN tonight!


----------



## tom_o (May 6, 2004)

UNREAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

General classification after stage 17

1 Oscar Pereiro (Spa) Caisse d'Epargne-Illes Balears 80.08.49
2 Carlos Sastre (Spa) Team CSC 0.11
*3 Floyd Landis (USA) Phonak 0.31*
4 Andreas Klöden (Ger) T-Mobile 2.29
5 Cadel Evans (Aus) Davitamon-Lotto 3.08
6 Denis Menchov (Rus) Rabobank 4.14
7 Cyril Dessel (Fra) AG2R-Prevoyance 4.24
8 Christophe Moreau (Fra) AG2R-Prevoyance 5.45
9 Haimar Zubeldia (Spa) Euskaltel-Euskadi 8.16


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

NOW it's a great Tour. The Eurosport guy apologized for letting his emotions take over and "doing a Duffield". Pretty funny.


----------



## stewie13 (Feb 5, 2005)

I bet Floyd wishes he had those 8 seconds back he lost in the prologue... plus how much time did he lose to a mechanical in the first real TT?


----------



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

Inspiring! 

Me thinks Floyd will ride an inspired time trial!


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

Well, i'm stunned. What the hell do we know? 

He has to win to complete the legend though. No one would remember if LeMond had come up 8 seconds short in '89.


----------



## mr meow meow (Jan 29, 2004)

*Who's Got Panache Now?!*

I wonder what the papers in France will say now?

Epic!


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

Art853 said:


> Inspiring!
> 
> Me thinks Floyd will ride an inspired time trial!


As Floyd said after the stage, he already rode a pretty good TT today.


----------



## 633 (Feb 10, 2004)

How did he get away?

I don't have TV, and can't page thru every bit of the Cyclingnews coverage. Can anyone give me the short version of how on earth the peloton would let Landis get away, even if he way 8' down?


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*gee whiz*



633 said:


> How did he get away?
> 
> I don't have TV, and can't page thru every bit of the Cyclingnews coverage. Can anyone give me the short version of how on earth the peloton would let Landis get away, even if he way 8' down?


Well, they all deserve to lose after today that for sure............(yes, this is a joke, they all tried and it wwas wonderful to watch)


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2006)

633 said:


> How did he get away?
> 
> I don't have TV, and can't page thru every bit of the Cyclingnews coverage. Can anyone give me the short version of how on earth the peloton would let Landis get away, even if he way 8' down?


Team Phonak set a hard pace to begin with. Floyd pulled real hard and I guess the other GC men didn't think he could keep it up - they chased for a while and then let go.


----------



## snowman3 (Jul 20, 2002)

botto said:


> Floyd is laying down a case of STFU to the naysayers  whether it works or not is irrelevant.


thank you sir! That's one of those quotes I'll never forget.


----------



## imjps (Feb 15, 2005)

worth a thousand words.


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

mr meow meow said:


> I wonder what the papers in France will say now?
> 
> Epic!


Le'Equipes Headline for Friday:

"Floyd Landis, Being Invested for Doping Allegations"


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

brianmcg said:


> Le'Equipes Headline for Friday:
> 
> "Floyd Landis, Being Invested for Doping Allegations"


Or... instead of displaying the limitations of your understanding of l'Equipe and its reporting, you could go see what they are already saying: http://www.lequipe.fr/Cyclisme/TDF2006_ETAPE17.html
...nothing but props, respect and admiration for the Cali-PA Menonite for lighting a fire on the tour like only very few have done before!

The web headline on the Equipe homepage says it all: Sacre Landis!

A+

Philippe


----------



## ckelly49 (Jul 9, 2006)

i can't wait to watch this tonight. superfloyd


----------



## erol/frost (May 30, 2004)

Almost got tearyeyed watching this man on fire race with an enormous heart and pride. This is what it is all about. 

Go Floyd!


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

philippec said:


> Or... instead of displaying the limitations of your understanding of l'Equipe and its reporting, you could go see what they are already saying: http://www.lequipe.fr/Cyclisme/TDF2006_ETAPE17.html
> ...nothing but props, respect and admiration for the Cali-PA Menonite for lighting a fire on the tour like only very few have done before!
> 
> The web headline on the Equipe homepage says it all: Sacre Landis!
> ...


I understand tabloid journalism fine. Whatever will sell papers. 

Instead of diplaying your limitations of understanding sarcasm and humor, shove it up your pooper.


----------

